
Interview with The Coles, creators of Quest for Glory - Dingen
https://www.dosgameclub.com/interview-with-the-coles/
======
wyldfire
We can still call it "Hero's Quest" right? Sierra might've lost a trademark
battle but IIRC the original was published and released as such and most of us
only know the sequels by the new name.

~~~
Dingen
Yeah, it's a bit confusing, but you're right. The first game was released
under the name "Hero's Quest", but due to a licensing issue with Milton
Bradley, the name had to be changed. So all the later games in the series are
called Quest for Glory, as is the VGA remake of the original that was released
in 1992.

